# Knee Pad Input: Looking at G-Form, Race Face Indy or Fox Launch Enduro



## caniwi (Nov 18, 2014)

I have been looking at getting some knee pads to replace the Fox DH knee/shin combo I have been using for the last year. I am most concerned about how it fits on the thigh and whether people have encountered any trouble spots with the brands I have mentioned.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated as buying knee pads down here in NZ costs about as much as buying a new bike  Well almost..


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been riding with the G-Form knee pads (just knee, not knee and shin combo) for the past two years. After a series of low speed falls on New England granite I decided I needed something to wear every single ride. The G-form pads are comfortable enough, light enough, and cool enough that I don't even think about it. They've been very comfortable for 40 mile rides or temperatures up to 95F. 

Sizing I felt was a bit small. Having substantial leg muscle will bump up the size, since the fit is really on the thigh. Get the right size and it won't move around. 

Protection-wise, they're pretty light, and they do not offer the fullest protection. I wear something bigger for the bike park. The gaps in between the pads can let bad things happen if you're hitting sharp rocks, too. When the really bad stuff happens, you'll be glad you were wearing something, but you'd wish you'd been wearing something else.

If you want something for everyday trail riding, they're a good comfortable choice. If you're shopping for something for when you actually need protection, I'd look at something else.


----------



## salvo702 (Jun 17, 2015)

I have been using the Race Face Flank, knee/shin guards, I'm 5,9 muscular legs, the medium fits great. There is a bit of adjust ability since you strap into them, you don't even have to take off your shoes! They are a little hot since I live in the desert here in Vegas. Surprisingly it does not bother me, they do have a little air circulation and the sweat just cools em off!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have some G-forms but abandoned them in favour of POCs after they ripped brushing up against a branch. They seem a little delicate, while my VPD 2s are much tougher, a little hotter, and a little more noticeable when on. POC now makes the VPD air, that are lighter, thinner and cheaper.


----------



## Rolling In Peace (Jul 20, 2012)

salvo702 said:


> I have been using the Race Face Flank, knee/shin guards, I'm 5,9 muscular legs, the medium fits great. There is a bit of adjust ability since you strap into them, you don't even have to take off your shoes! They are a little hot since I live in the desert here in Vegas. Surprisingly it does not bother me, they do have a little air circulation and the sweat just cools em off!


Good to know about the Flanks. I was looking at these as well as the TLD Panics and 5450.


----------



## caniwi (Nov 18, 2014)

There definitely seems to be some mixed reviews around the G Forms. Hmm. Thanks for the feedback guys.

Anyone with any experience with the Fox Enduro or Race Face Indys?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got a set of G-Forms and stopped wearing them in favor of Dainese Trail Skins. The G-forms just don't ventilate well and they're kind of a pain to put on. I do like that they stay in place and the protective material is legit, but wish it had some coverage on the side like the Dainese. I may wear them again when the cold weather comes but even then I'd rather ride with more protective surface area than less.


----------



## TN_Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> I have some G-forms but abandoned them in favour of POCs after they ripped brushing up against a branch. They seem a little delicate, while my VPD 2s are much tougher, a little hotter, and a little more noticeable when on. POC now makes the VPD air, that are lighter, thinner and cheaper.


I'll endorse the VPD Air. They look like they'd be hot, but they really aren't noticeable, even in the Alabama heat. Comfort wise, I took them to Steamboat this summer and did a 44mi day with no real chafing or irritation. 
They have staying power too, I took a low speed slide on my right side. Pads did what they were supposed to do and saved my knee. They stayed so well that i got a bruise on my hamstring the next day.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

caniwi said:


> There definitely seems to be some mixed reviews around the G Forms. Hmm. Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> Anyone with any experience with the Fox Enduro or Race Face Indys?


I switched from g-form to race face Indys after my second pair of g-forms ripped pulling them up. The fabric just doesn't seem strong enough, but the protective part is good.

The indys have both stronger supporting fabric and the protection seems a bit better. They are warmer than the g-forms, but not terribly so. Once on the trail, they pretty much disappear from my mind. I also like the Velcro strap that helps keep them up.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm gonna hook up in topic.Any one used Leatt Knee Guard Enduro? I have a chance to get them for half price (44$) and i was wondering how they hold on.

Or can anyone recomend other knee pads for similar price (well **** i can pay more tbh for better protection).


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I highly recommend the Dainese Trail skins. I've used mine for 25-35 mile days in the Alabama summer heat, no issues. Venting is top notch, and much more padding than most of these other "pedal friendly" knee pads. I ended up getting some of their elbow pads too, which I love


----------



## chumanji9 (Mar 7, 2013)

caniwi said:


> Anyone with any experience with the Fox Enduro or Race Face Indys?


I have the Fox Enduro. They are comfortable to ride with, stays up, doesn't heat up and protects light crashes....which is the type I encounter the most. I landed on branches, rocks, dirt. But I would not do DH with them, they don't have hard cover. And they offer little to no shin protection, but it was not advertise to do.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I have the Fox Enduro pads as well and really like them. Once I'm wearing them, I barely notice them and we do a lot of pedaling around here. I keep them on for entire rides typically and they're not bad during the summer. Fit is pretty spot on and they do offer a little bit of protection. Definitely not a super protective pad, though.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Check out the Leatt Airflex knee pads as well. Very protective while still being lightweight and well ventilated.


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

I have the Fox Launch Enduros, but traded them out with IXS flows. For me they were more breathable and are a lot more protection. No problem pedaling all day in them.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Im throwing between these three knee pads..
Dainese Trail Skins
IXS Dagger
POC Joint VPD 2.0


...and also the "matching" elbow pads.

So hard to choose with so many internet experts =/
*not saying anything about you guys on here, but companies that review products might be paid to push products and give good reviews, plus online customers will have a whinge about a tiny thing and not talk about all the good things that make up for it.


----------



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Im throwing between these three knee pads..
> Dainese Trail Skins
> IXS Dagger
> POC Joint VPD 2.0
> ...


I've been looking for a nice set of knee pads after I had a hard crash the other week. After reading some threads I placed an order on the dainese trail skins but the more I read reviews I felt they would only offer suffice protection in a hard fall, but seem fantastic for being light weight/comfortable. I was incredibly happy when I found some race face ambush's for $45, they're coming in tomorrow so hopefully they fit...

The other two I was looking at were the 661 rage/evo and heard great things about the ixs flow pads.

Here's some good info...

Right, I give up on POC pads - what's the alternative. « Singletrack Forum


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

*You might consider 7idp Control Knee Pads*

I've been very happy with the 7idp Control Knee Pads. Especially after a few falls on the local Dallas/Fort Worth trails and one at Angle Fire Bike Park.

The pads may look bulky and hot. But I've not found that to be the case. There have been times when I've forgotten to take them off when I change my shoes after a long ride.

I also like that the full/hard outer shell prevents any small rocks from penetrating down to the skin.

They've taken some abuse but come out of the washer just fine:


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Not G-Form. They're great 'if' you fall, but tear/shred apart 'when' you fall.

Alpinestars Paragon's are light and inexpensive. Specialized has their new line as well.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone got any opinions on the IXS Cleaver or Mallet.

I was pretty set on a do it once do it right and spend up on the 7 iDP's like above.

But I kind of want the extra shin protection.

Plenty of user reviews for the cleaver, but none (well 1) for mallet.. Im happy to pull the trigger on the cleavers just not sure if I would be happier with the mallets (look beefier and no sleeve behind the knee in addition to being cheaper)


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Anyone got any opinions on the IXS Cleaver or Mallet.
> 
> I was pretty set on a do it once do it right and spend up on the 7 iDP's like above.
> 
> ...


Since you are looking for both knee and shin protection that doesn't break the bank, you might consider the Six Six One Rage Hard Knee/Shin Guards. The various online stores have them priced around $65.00.

My wife rides with these knee/shin guards and has been happy with them. They have an internal hardtop which I think is essential in a knee pad.

Although I've not seen them in person, I must say that I like the design of the IXS Cleaver and would choose it over the Mallet.

I guess the key to any apparel purchase is to buy it from a place that will let you try it on and send it back if the fit is not right. Unfortunately, some problems won't show up until after a few rides or crashes. That brings us all back here to the forums...


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Breaking the bank wasnt much of a problem. Rather question of why the price difference.


I ended up going for a set of IXS Cleavers from CRC.. UK to Aus shipping so will see how they are in a week or so and report back =P 
*thats if I picked the right size =/


----------



## Zatoichi (Oct 25, 2014)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Breaking the bank wasnt much of a problem. Rather question of why the price difference.
> 
> I ended up going for a set of IXS Cleavers from CRC.. UK to Aus shipping so will see how they are in a week or so and report back =P
> *thats if I picked the right size =/


Looking forward to your report...


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

7 IDP has great options.
Someone posted about the Controls. Those are good. But, I prefer the FLEX from 7idp -- they were less of an irritant to the back of my knees while pedaling, and they are very protective.


----------



## shrub1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been using the FLEX 7ipd knee pads for a couple months now. 
Super comfortable, venting is better than expected, used in 100+ degree heat and never came out of place. I dig em.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

My IXS Cleavers showed up today.
Chose a medium... I'll get my tape measure out later to see what size my legs are..

First impressions as only worn for like 30mins around the house.
Pretty flexible considering brand new, and velcro straps so obviously adjustable to some extent.
Solid shin and knee protection, and the knee has a cup/padding on the inside where your knee sits so pretty comfy.
Has made my hairy legs a touch itchy.. however I feel its something you'd get used too.

You could easily unstrap the bottom two straps and ride up hills for maximum air flow if required. No chance these are coming off with shoes on.


Will let you all know how they go on the bike if I manage to get out.
I was looking at the Dagger version which looks to have the same top knee design but not lower shin protection, but looking at the scar on my shin half way down my leg well... yeah. So if you are considering the Dagger, take my future notes about the Cleavers into consideration when regarding the knee protection and fit.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Another option is the Kali Aazis Plus 180. Knee and shin protection for $39. Heavier than the ultralight pads but lighter than most cupped pads. They are not very breathable so I don't wear them when it's 100F+.

I'm buying the Dainese Trail Skins knee guard next. Pair it up with a TLD e-light elbow guard.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

And yet another option is the ixs Carve. I got mine at my LBS and they cover about half the shin. They are comfortable, hold very well and the protection is top notch for a soft shell.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I tried out the Ixs Cleavers the other day.

Did quite abit of pedaling.. new section of trails so we got abit lost.

They got pretty hot from pedaling and stop starting. It was a god send to find abit of downhill section to get some breeze through them.
Didn't manage to stack it (well on my knees anyways..) nor did i manage to slip off the pedals. So actual protection still unknown at this stage.
As stated previously its impossible to take them off without taking your shoes off, however you can easily undo the ankle/lower strap, and the middle strap. This makes it sit off your shin, still sit comfortable, and provide alot more air flow... Which I did, and it works quite well. And only takes a second to strap them back on.

The fit was fine, they didn't fall down at all, and movement not restricted.
They only got a touch itchy from either the straps or the silicone.. or something going on around the back of the knee, however I feel this would go away once they are worn in. Kinda like wearing new shoes for the first time.

Its a shame they get so hot, because TBH, if I know I will be out on an all day ride, and the weather is hot, and I know that its not rough terrain, I prob won't wear them. (Ie fire trail riding..)
I think I will be looking for something alot lighter for this reason. (knee only, soft shell, like the carve pictured above)
If I know there will be some fast downhill type stuff, 100% will wear them no doubt.

*Not my picture just one I found for reference.


----------

